# Digestive Advantage IBS by Ganeden



## 23003 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi, I'm just a normal guy, not any kind of representative for Ganeden, but this product totally turned my life around. I had really bad IBS, it was basically ruining my life, disrupting everything. I felt like I was rotting inside 24 hours a day. I tried every possible thing I could think of, went to doctors, and nothing worked. I started taking the product every day, and after about 2 weeks, noticed it was helping. After a month I was getting pretty close to normal. I've now been using the product for at least 8 months, and I am completely normal. I can eat anything, even really disgusting things, and I drink coffee again, every morning, drink caffeine whenever I want to. Zero problems whatsoever. In fact, I believe that it healed my intestine in such a way that I don't even need to take the product every day anymore. I just make sure to take some on a somewhat regular basis. Who knows exactly what causes IBS, it could be different for different people. But I'm completely certain that mine was caused by a lack of healthy bacteria in my intestine. I know this because in the beginning, when I started taking the product, there was a time period where I had to take antibiotics, and it set me back again. However, after this long of having taken the product, even antibiotics don't bother me. The healthy bacteria in my intestine is simply too strong for anything to impact it greatly. The product is affordable, the cost is basically nothing compared to what it does for you. And completely natural. I would recommend it to anyone who has IBS (and they have a variation for Krohn's disease as well) because it really could change your life.


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

were there any negative side effects when you started taking it?


----------



## 16582 (Oct 25, 2005)

What exactly were your symptoms that it helped?Constipation, diarrhea, gas, bloating, pain???


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

This product caused such horrible gas for me. It was a terrible experience!


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I used this religiously for 3 months, and it did nothing for me. I even uped the dose to 2/day (per the instructions).I'm going to try Align, but I've pretty much given up on all the probiotic hype. I've tried NUMEROUS probiotics (including kefir and home made yogurt). Nothing has worked.


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

By the way, when somebody comes on this board, posts one time with nothing but praise and oustanding results for a product, you can pretty much guarantee they are affiliated with said product.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Now I find this does work well for me, and there are some people this product does work well for.Probiotics, like every treatment for every disease, will not help everyone. It can take finding the right strain and formulation for you.The cellulose in DA-IBS does seem to be a gas problem on start up for some people. If the bacteria establish that should calm down after a week or so.K.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I tried it before and it seemed to work for a few weeks, and then it didn't work so well. I've still got some left, so I'll have to try it again at some point.


----------



## 19472 (Sep 12, 2005)

ibs-survivor said:


> Hi, I'm just a normal guy, not any kind of representative for Ganeden, but this product totally turned my life around. I had really bad IBS, it was basically ruining my life, disrupting everything. I felt like I was rotting inside 24 hours a day. I tried every possible thing I could think of, went to doctors, and nothing worked. I started taking the product every day, and after about 2 weeks, noticed it was helping. After a month I was getting pretty close to normal. I've now been using the product for at least 8 months, and I am completely normal. I can eat anything, even really disgusting things, and I drink coffee again, every morning, drink caffeine whenever I want to. Zero problems whatsoever. In fact, I believe that it healed my intestine in such a way that I don't even need to take the product every day anymore. I just make sure to take some on a somewhat regular basis. Who knows exactly what causes IBS, it could be different for different people. But I'm completely certain that mine was caused by a lack of healthy bacteria in my intestine. I know this because in the beginning, when I started taking the product, there was a time period where I had to take antibiotics, and it set me back again. However, after this long of having taken the product, even antibiotics don't bother me. The healthy bacteria in my intestine is simply too strong for anything to impact it greatly. The product is affordable, the cost is basically nothing compared to what it does for you. And completely natural. I would recommend it to anyone who has IBS (and they have a variation for Krohn's disease as well) because it really could change your life.


----------



## 19472 (Sep 12, 2005)

ibs-survivor said:


> Hi, I'm just a normal guy, not any kind of representative for Ganeden, but this product totally turned my life around. I had really bad IBS, it was basically ruining my life, disrupting everything. I felt like I was rotting inside 24 hours a day. I tried every possible thing I could think of, went to doctors, and nothing worked. I started taking the product every day, and after about 2 weeks, noticed it was helping. After a month I was getting pretty close to normal. I've now been using the product for at least 8 months, and I am completely normal. I can eat anything, even really disgusting things, and I drink coffee again, every morning, drink caffeine whenever I want to. Zero problems whatsoever. In fact, I believe that it healed my intestine in such a way that I don't even need to take the product every day anymore. I just make sure to take some on a somewhat regular basis. Who knows exactly what causes IBS, it could be different for different people. But I'm completely certain that mine was caused by a lack of healthy bacteria in my intestine. I know this because in the beginning, when I started taking the product, there was a time period where I had to take antibiotics, and it set me back again. However, after this long of having taken the product, even antibiotics don't bother me. The healthy bacteria in my intestine is simply too strong for anything to impact it greatly. The product is affordable, the cost is basically nothing compared to what it does for you. And completely natural. I would recommend it to anyone who has IBS (and they have a variation for Krohn's disease as well) because it really could change your life.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's the ingredients in Digestive Advantage....DIGESTIVE ADVANTAGE FOR IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME:INGREDIENTSi-pac, Mannitol, Ganeden LactobacillusÃ¤ Cultures, Lysine, Stearic Acid, Flavor, FD&C Blue #1 Lake, Aspartame.Personally I would NEVER take this stuff, especially for my IBS considering that mannitol, which is a sugar alcohol can wreak havoc on IBSers, and also note all the extra un-necessary ingredients in it, like the "flavor, FD&C Blue, #1 Lake, and the aspertame...all completely un-necessary and potentially bothersome for exacerbating IBS and IBD symptoms.sorry, but with igredients like that it's more like "Digestive DIS-Advantage"I use Primadophilus Reuteri made by Natures Way, google the ingredients in it, it only contains a small amount of potatoe starch for preservation, nothing eles, with the exception of the bacterial cultures of course. Big difference when you compare the 2 brands of probiotics...it's often probiotics like Digestive Advantage that cause initial gas and bloating for people, because of the un-necessary additives they put in their product.Primadophilus Reuteri by natures way isn't the only good one out there, Iflora and VSL3 and many others are also good.


----------

